# Discharged



## Wagon173 (May 3, 2013)

So after 8 years I've finally turned in my stripes and am on the road to being a regular average joe!  It's pretty exciting and scary but I figured I'd post and lecha all know since I'm mostly just excited woohoo1  Hopefully one day I'll be yelling at all the damn terrorist kids to get off my lawn :rant:  The funnest vets that I have gotten to hang out with have been the crazy ones anyway.  Not that we aren't all a little bit nutty in general haha.


----------



## cfellows (May 3, 2013)

Congratulations!  Don't know what state you are from, but here in Texas, if you take your DD214 to the drivers license bureau, they will issue you a new license with "Veteran" printed on it.  That's good for discounts at lots of places, including 10% off at Lowes and Home Depot.  Might be worth checking into in your home state.

Chuck


----------



## oldtruck (May 3, 2013)

congrads and thanks for serving

go to VA there some time limits on some of your benifits.


----------



## ozzie46 (May 3, 2013)

Congratulation and a Hearty Thank You for your service. 

 Welcome to the "mad scientists" hangout. 

Ron


----------



## Wagon173 (May 3, 2013)

For sure.  I'll definitely check into my VA benefits further.  I'll be going back to California (Home) in a few weeks.  I've heard that they do the licensing decal as well as free registration.  I also heard that they do free hunting/fishing licenses for vets.  Those are only word of mouth, but who knows.  The hunting and fishing license would awesome!


----------



## ausdier (May 4, 2013)

Well done Brandon.
I wish we had something similar here in Australia.
All I got after 15 years was a service medal.
Looking forward to some good engines from you soon.
Cheers.


----------



## Wagon173 (May 4, 2013)

Yea it's a shame they don't do more for you guys over there.  I've had the privilege of running a few missions with the aussies.  Y'all were a pretty cool group of guys.  I'm still not sure how they fit all of those dudes in the back of that overgrown armored minivan looking thing.


----------



## kd7fhg (May 4, 2013)

Wagon173 said:


> For sure. I'll definitely check into my VA benefits further. I'll be going back to California (Home) in a few weeks. I've heard that they do the licensing decal as well as free registration. I also heard that they do free hunting/fishing licenses for vets. Those are only word of mouth, but who knows. The hunting and fishing license would awesome!


 
As a veteran living in California, you will find out that they give nothing away. If you are a disabled veteran 50% you can get a reduced fee on a hunting/fishing license. As for a free license plate you must be 100% disabled. 
Thank you for your service, and good luck.


----------



## Kenneth (May 24, 2013)

In your picture, is that Reitz' head that's about to get munched?  173rd, right?


----------



## Wagon173 (Nov 6, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> In your picture, is that Reitz' head that's about to get munched?  173rd, right?



Dear god, Kenneth!  You know Earnie?!  Yea we were in the 173rd!  Have you ever had the honor of getting drunk with him?  He's a nightmare but so damned funny at the same time!  The picture was taken in hoenfelds while we were gearing up to go to afghanistan.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 7, 2013)

Nah, never got hammered with Reitz.  Agree he was a good guy.  Funny as hell.  You was pretty cool too.  Here: What does a farmer say when someone steals his tractor?


----------



## Wagon173 (Nov 8, 2013)

I lost my tractor.  Lmao, that's still my favorite joke!  You need to put a picture up or give me a last name.  What a trip to find someone you knew in italy 8 years ago on this forum!


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 8, 2013)

Kenneth James.  Was a Specialist.  Now Sergeant, soon civilian.  Welder with SGT Smith.  Old guy, remember now?  Good finding ya.  Glad to know you're doing well and getting into the machinist thing.  Fun, innit?


----------



## Admin (Nov 11, 2013)

Happy Veterans Day to you sir! Thank you for your service to our country!


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Nov 12, 2013)

Man I love how you guys are so appreciative of the sacrifices that your vets have made for your country and how you thank them. We don't seem to do that enough here in Australia, so come on Aussies lets start here. One of my best friends a Vietnam vet ( he was my adopted big brother, we adopted each other) recently took his own life, I was devastated and I truly miss him.
So from me a huge thank you to all our vets for your sacrifices and fighting for the freedom we all enjoy today. :bow:


----------



## Admin (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm sorry to read that. I know those issue are afflicting our soldiers and I wish there was more we could do.


----------



## Wagon173 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh bro!  Good to hear from you!  I know exactly who you are.  I actually grew out my mustache when I was in Afghanistan the last time and named it James!  LMAO!  Yea the machining thing is a blast!  I got into it by designing a submarine as I have gotten vary into scuba diving over the last several years and decided to build a DPV but then figured, "screw it. Go big or go home" and started the plans for a ambient sub.  As a result I've gotten into machining all sorts of things.  Mostly tools to make another tool to make a part for an engine lol Congratulations on your promotion!  You may want to think twice about throwing in the towel.  This civilian crap is a lot harder than I remembered it being.  haha.  It's not too shabby I guess but definately not anybody who gives a damn whether you are taken care of or not.  I'm in the process of getting a job as a CO at Pelican Bay Prison here where I live, though so things should be back to normal again soon.  This roofing stuff is for the birds.


----------



## Wagon173 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll have to call Anderson and tell her you found me on here!


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 14, 2013)

Cool!  Thanks.  What's Anderson up to?  I'd love to stay in but I'm gettin medically retired.  Meh.  Not as good as a 20 year retirement, but it's better than nothing by far.  Tax free too.  Could have been worse.  Lots worse.


----------

